# How much do you charge for labor per shirt?



## GREENgarage (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone have some suggestions on how they calculate labor charges? 

example: If a customer wants an order of 50 shirts, its cost plus......??? 

do you use breakpoints based on size of order?

like 50-100 =

100-300 =

300 + = ??????

i'm trying to establish what industry standard is and then meet or exceed that amount.

all help appreciated.

thx


----------



## Modati (May 17, 2008)

We handprint all our garments, paying the printer 1.50-2.00 per piece. That's assuming it's a one colour t-shirts, sweats take a bit longer, so do mutli colours. but that's the base.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

What method of printing are you using?


----------



## Grizzly (May 19, 2008)

I dont charge.."labor charge". I look at cost factors first and foremost to set the base of what I gotta have,...just to break even. Then I look at many standards and variables in deciding pricing.
There are so many factors in pricing....and this just takes research on your part.
Everyone has different circumstances, and ways of doing this......and this affects each one of our cost factors differently.....so right there alone makes it difficult to accurately answer you.....

Then factoring in each of the many other variables such as what an item is worth in a particular environment.....for example....if your doing an event shirt for a major event...Which I call these...("I was there shirts"), you may be be able to garner a higher price for a one time special event item! If you have other graphic shirts...they may not get as much....as they can be purchased another time...and even another place possibly.
Labor.....is factored in when your paying someone to do the work for you...part of your cost. The garment, ink, transfer, or screens...whichever way your printing.....on and on....included. 
I personally like to volume price for people.....and I do etablish breaks......those breaks are usually established by the breaks I get from suppliers.....and of course lastly but not least...How bad you want their business?
what profit are you willing to make for each item and be happy with?

Your question is a good one....unfortunately I would say there is no easy formula that gives you a set answer......there are many factors to look at and decide from.......and each of us do that independantly based on our own factors and circumstances..
I hope this helps...though I bet it sounds like it doesnt...=)


----------



## Modati (May 17, 2008)

Silk-screening, the printing is done by the designers, and owners (me and my friends)


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

my bad I should have seen that duh


----------



## GREENgarage (Feb 11, 2008)

I am screening a 1 color and a discharge design on dark garments. so 2 screens.

i am printing roughly 100 shirts. possibly more.


i was thinking 3 bucks a shirt but maybe this is a bit high? just seems like i should charge more for fewer shirts. it is a design that is rather large as well.

????


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

3 dollars per shirt labor right? If so, i think that's a really good number.


----------



## GREENgarage (Feb 11, 2008)

nail'd it.


----------



## dann (May 27, 2008)

I double the cost of the shirt, add 40 cents for the first color, and 20 cents for each additional color. Add in $15 to cover emulsion and transparencies per color, and that's how I quote.

I give breaks when the wholesaler gives breaks. Or if it's someone I like, or a large run I know I'm going to make money on. I just kind of wing it to be honest, but it's all based on that formula. It's my guideline


----------



## toro168 (Apr 14, 2008)

i mark the shirt up 100% charge $1.50 each location 1 color, add 50cents each additional color.


----------

